# Chip.de Forum gehackt, womöglich 2,5 Millionen Nutzerdaten kopiert



## TempestX1 (28. März 2014)

*Chip.de Forum gehackt, womöglich 2,5 Millionen Nutzerdaten kopiert*

Zur Zeit wird allen registrierten Forennutzer von Chip.de empfohlen ihr Passwort zu ändern.
Laut einer Rundmail informierte Chip Online seine Nutzer, das ein Eindringling sich adminstrative Rechte für das Forum verschaffen konnte und womöglich die Nutzerdaten, darunter E-Mail Adressen und Passwort-Hashes kopiert haben könnte.

Die Passwörter auf Chip waren als SHA1 Hashes _[1]_ ungesalzen _[2]_ gespeichert, was dazu führt das die Passwörter mit aktueller Hardware einfach zu entschlüsseln sind.
Zur Zeit befindet sich das Forum im Read-Only Modus.

Quelle
Möglicherweise Daten von 2,5 Millionen Nutzern bei Chip.de kopiert | heise online

[1] http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/SHA1#SHA-1
[2] http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Salt_(Kryptologie)


----------



## Brehministrator (28. März 2014)

*AW: Chip.de Forum gehackt, womöglich 2,5 Millionen Nutzerdaten kopiert*

Es steht zwar auch so in der Quelle, aber ich bezweifle, dass man im deutschen die Hashes als "ungesalzen" oder "gesalzen" bezeichnen würde  Nicht alle Englischen Fachbegriffe sollte man übersetzen.

P.S.: Waren denn die Passwörter dafür wenigstens gepfeffert? (Siehe verlinkter Wiki-Artikel)


----------



## SaftSpalte (28. März 2014)

*AW: Chip.de Forum gehackt, womöglich 2,5 Millionen Nutzerdaten kopiert*

dann können die hacker sich gegeneinader im forum unterhalten/dissliken  . coole sache ..


----------



## Astra-Coupe (29. März 2014)

*AW: Chip.de Forum gehackt, womöglich 2,5 Millionen Nutzerdaten kopiert*

@Brehministrator: Auch wenn ich dir grundsätzlich recht gebe, so habe ich in ähnlichen Zusammenhängen regelmäßig diese Begriffe gelesen, so das ich davon ausgehe das dies ein durchaus etablierter Ausdruck sein könnte. 

@Topic: Wiedermal sehr schön demonstriert, in welcher Steinzeit einige große Forenbetreiber noch immer leben. Täglich kursieren solche und ähnliche Meldungen aber es gibt anscheinend immernoch (entschuldigung) Vollidioten die meinen in dieser Hinsicht nichts auf die Sicherheit ihrer Kundendaten geben zu müssen. Ich persönlich befürworte die Einführung einer zentralen Prüfanstalt für Internetforen, die diese auf Ihre Sicherheitsmaßnahmen hin kontrolliert und dann ein entsprechendes Zertifikat zuteilt, das der Forenbetreiber bei der Registrierung gut sichtlich anzeigen muss. Desweiteren sollte man auf der Homepage der Prüfanstalt dann eine übersichtliche Liste aller bisher getesteten Foren haben und Anträge über die Prüfung einreichen/vorschlagen können.  Wenn es nur so einfach wäre...


----------



## Dr Bakterius (29. März 2014)

*AW: Chip.de Forum gehackt, womöglich 2,5 Millionen Nutzerdaten kopiert*

Ist wirklich seltsam das nach allem was im Laufe der Jahre so alles passiert ist die Nutzerdaten schlechter gesichert sind als das Pausenbrot des Kindergarten Kindes.


----------



## fear.de (29. März 2014)

Brehministrator schrieb:


> Es steht zwar auch so in der Quelle, aber ich bezweifle, dass man im deutschen die Hashes als "ungesalzen" oder "gesalzen" bezeichnen würde  Nicht alle Englischen Fachbegriffe sollte man übersetzen.  P.S.: Waren denn die Passwörter dafür wenigstens gepfeffert? (Siehe verlinkter Wiki-Artikel)



Selten so gelacht um die zeit, ich danke dir xD


----------



## grenn-CB (29. März 2014)

*AW: Chip.de Forum gehackt, womöglich 2,5 Millionen Nutzerdaten kopiert*

Zum Glück bin ich da nicht angemeldet, hatte es erst sogar letztens vor mich da anzumelden.



Astra-Coupe schrieb:


> @Topic: Wiedermal sehr schön demonstriert, in welcher Steinzeit einige große Forenbetreiber noch immer leben. Täglich kursieren solche und ähnliche Meldungen aber es gibt anscheinend immernoch (entschuldigung) Vollidioten die meinen in dieser Hinsicht nichts auf die Sicherheit ihrer Kundendaten geben zu müssen. Ich persönlich befürworte die Einführung einer zentralen Prüfanstalt für Internetforen, die diese auf Ihre Sicherheitsmaßnahmen hin kontrolliert und dann ein entsprechendes Zertifikat zuteilt, das der Forenbetreiber bei der Registrierung gut sichtlich anzeigen muss. Desweiteren sollte man auf der Homepage der Prüfanstalt dann eine übersichtliche Liste aller bisher getesteten Foren haben und Anträge über die Prüfung einreichen/vorschlagen können.  Wenn es nur so einfach wäre...



 Vor allem bei Chip die dauernd über solche Angriffe und Angriffe anderer Art berichten.


----------



## Cuddleman (29. März 2014)

*AW: Chip.de Forum gehackt, womöglich 2,5 Millionen Nutzerdaten kopiert*

Da Chip sich mit der Kaspersky Security (meistens Testsieger!) schützt, sollte man davon ausgehen, das sowas nicht passiert.

 Doch man sieht, egal was und wer als Wächter über sensible Daten eingesetzt ist/wird, es gibt nie den perfekten alles umfassenden Schutz.

 Schmerzlich ist nur, das andere unter Umständen nachträglich ernste Probleme bekommen können, ohne was dazu getan zu haben!


----------



## FanboyOfMySelf (29. März 2014)

*AW: Chip.de Forum gehackt, womöglich 2,5 Millionen Nutzerdaten kopiert*

Testsieger = pseudo


----------



## keinnick (29. März 2014)

*AW: Chip.de Forum gehackt, womöglich 2,5 Millionen Nutzerdaten kopiert*



Cuddleman schrieb:


> Da Chip sich mit der Kaspersky Security (meistens Testsieger!) schützt, sollte man davon ausgehen, das sowas nicht passiert.



Ich glaube nicht, dass ein Webseitenbetreiber seinen Server damit absichert.


----------



## plaGGy (29. März 2014)

*AW: Chip.de Forum gehackt, womöglich 2,5 Millionen Nutzerdaten kopiert*



Cuddleman schrieb:


> Da Chip sich mit der Kaspersky Security (meistens Testsieger!) schützt, sollte man davon ausgehen, das sowas nicht passiert.
> 
> Doch man sieht, egal was und wer als Wächter über sensible Daten eingesetzt ist/wird, es gibt nie den perfekten alles umfassenden Schutz.
> 
> Schmerzlich ist nur, das andere unter Umständen nachträglich ernste Probleme bekommen können, ohne was dazu getan zu haben!


 
Und was hat Kaspersky damit zu tun, das Chip.de seine Passwörter nicht richtig sichert und Sicherheitslücken im Forum hat?


Ich finde es btw eine Frechheit, das ein IT/Web/Technik-News-Seitenbetreiber anscheinend selbst  nicht in der Lage/Willens ist zumindest richtige Verschlüsselungen zu nutzen...


----------



## grenn-CB (29. März 2014)

*AW: Chip.de Forum gehackt, womöglich 2,5 Millionen Nutzerdaten kopiert*



Cuddleman schrieb:


> Da Chip sich mit der Kaspersky Security (meistens Testsieger!) schützt, sollte man davon ausgehen, das sowas nicht passiert.



Das geht nur um die Downloadbereich für die dort angebotenen Downloads.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (29. März 2014)

*AW: Chip.de Forum gehackt, womöglich 2,5 Millionen Nutzerdaten kopiert*

Und ich wollte mich diese Woche anmelden. Zum Glück verhinderte das die allgemeine Faulheit 

Aber mal im Ernst. Sowas darf bzw sollte nicht passieren. Klar es gibt immer Leute, die versuchen anderen zu schaden aber dann nicht genug geschützt zu sein ist schon echt hart


----------



## DarkMo (29. März 2014)

*AW: Chip.de Forum gehackt, womöglich 2,5 Millionen Nutzerdaten kopiert*



Brehministrator schrieb:


> Es steht zwar auch so in der Quelle, aber ich bezweifle, dass man im deutschen die Hashes als "ungesalzen" oder "gesalzen" bezeichnen würde  Nicht alle Englischen Fachbegriffe sollte man übersetzen.


 doch doch, scheinbar tut man das. ich hab das jedenfalls "schon immer" (also seit ich das überhaupt das erste mal hörte) so gehört ^^ und im endeffekt isses schon korrekt übersetzt - im deutschen wie im englischen ist es metaphorisch gemeint.


----------



## Threassaw (29. März 2014)

*AW: Chip.de Forum gehackt, womöglich 2,5 Millionen Nutzerdaten kopiert*

Bei so einer großen Seite ist die ein oder andere Sicherheitslücke sicher nicht verschont worden.

Dennoch finde ich das mit den Userdaten ärgerlich...


----------



## Bunny_Joe (29. März 2014)

*AW: Chip.de Forum gehackt, womöglich 2,5 Millionen Nutzerdaten kopiert*

Wissen wir eigentlich wie PCGH hier die Passwörter speichert?^^


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (29. März 2014)

*AW: Chip.de Forum gehackt, womöglich 2,5 Millionen Nutzerdaten kopiert*



Bunny_Joe schrieb:


> Wissen wir eigentlich wie PCGH hier die Passwörter speichert?^^


 
Stift und Papier^^


----------



## Dr Bakterius (29. März 2014)

*AW: Chip.de Forum gehackt, womöglich 2,5 Millionen Nutzerdaten kopiert*



Bunny_Joe schrieb:


> Wissen wir eigentlich wie PCGH hier die Passwörter speichert?^^



Die sind Außen auf die Hauswand gemalt


----------



## Tiz92 (29. März 2014)

*AW: Chip.de Forum gehackt, womöglich 2,5 Millionen Nutzerdaten kopiert*



Bunny_Joe schrieb:


> Wissen wir eigentlich wie PCGH hier die Passwörter speichert?^^


 
Die Redakteure wissen sie auswendig.


----------



## keinnick (29. März 2014)

*AW: Chip.de Forum gehackt, womöglich 2,5 Millionen Nutzerdaten kopiert*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Die sind Außen auf die Hauswand gemalt



Ja aber mit Zaubertinte. Von daher sind sie sicher.


----------



## GreenFreak (29. März 2014)

*AW: Chip.de Forum gehackt, womöglich 2,5 Millionen Nutzerdaten kopiert*

Also "nein"


----------



## Cuddleman (29. März 2014)

*AW: Chip.de Forum gehackt, womöglich 2,5 Millionen Nutzerdaten kopiert*



keinnick schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht, dass ein Webseitenbetreiber seinen Server damit absichert.



Den Download-Server offensichtlich, was auf der Internet-Seite auch so geäußert/geschrieben wird.
Wer sagt das sich das nur auf den Downloadbereich beschränkt?
Ich bin nicht der IT-Experte bei "chip", da müßt ihr selber dort nachfragen um Gewißheit zu erwerben.


----------



## keinnick (29. März 2014)

*AW: Chip.de Forum gehackt, womöglich 2,5 Millionen Nutzerdaten kopiert*



Cuddleman schrieb:


> Den Dounload-Server offensichtlich, was auf der Internet-Seite auch so geäußert/geschrieben wird.



Ja, die Dateien auf dem Server sind anscheinend mit Kaspersky geprüft worden. Das hilft nur nichts wenn jemand die Kontrolle über das System übernimmt und verseuchte Dateien zum Download bereitstellt.


----------



## Cuddleman (29. März 2014)

*AW: Chip.de Forum gehackt, womöglich 2,5 Millionen Nutzerdaten kopiert*



keinnick schrieb:


> Ja, die Dateien auf dem Server sind anscheinend mit Kaspersky geprüft worden. Das hilft nur nichts wenn jemand die Kontrolle über das System übernimmt und verseuchte Dateien zum Download bereitstellt.



Das ist richtig, was diverse Schadsoftwaremeldungen bestätigten, wobei man dort oft eine entsprechende Meldung des Virenscanners ankündigte, aber auch die eventuelle unberechtigte Fremdnutzung der heruntergeladenen Datei erwähnte.

Seriös? Hat jeder seine eigene Meinung.


----------



## Malkav85 (29. März 2014)

*AW: Chip.de Forum gehackt, womöglich 2,5 Millionen Nutzerdaten kopiert*



Bunny_Joe schrieb:


> Wissen wir eigentlich wie PCGH hier die Passwörter speichert?^^


 
gecurryt  Stephan hat die als TXT Datei immer an einem USB Stick am Schlüsselbund


----------



## Threshold (29. März 2014)

*AW: Chip.de Forum gehackt, womöglich 2,5 Millionen Nutzerdaten kopiert*



MalkavianChild schrieb:


> gecurryt  Stephan hat die als TXT Datei immer an einem USB Stick am Schlüsselbund


 
Die sind doch in Steintafeln gemeißelt.


----------



## Shiny49 (30. März 2014)

*AW: Chip.de Forum gehackt, womöglich 2,5 Millionen Nutzerdaten kopiert*



Bunny_Joe schrieb:


> Wissen wir eigentlich wie PCGH hier die Passwörter speichert?^^



Ich würde ja sagen "paniert".

Ich weiss garnicht, ob ich mich mal in der Vergangenheit bei chip angemeldet hab  Das sollte ich lieber mal nachschauen  Aber wenn, dann war es eh noch im letzten Millenium, da waren die Schutzmethoden, die sie jetzt haben, noch Top-Aktuell


----------



## Rayken (31. März 2014)

*AW: Chip.de Forum gehackt, womöglich 2,5 Millionen Nutzerdaten kopiert*



Bunny_Joe schrieb:


> Wissen wir eigentlich wie PCGH hier die Passwörter speichert?^^


 
Als Excel Tabelle unverschlüsselt bei Dropbox, alternativ als backup bei Facebook und google+


----------



## keinnick (31. März 2014)

*AW: Chip.de Forum gehackt, womöglich 2,5 Millionen Nutzerdaten kopiert*

Das ist sinnvoll, denn Backups sind wichtig!


----------



## Trefoil80 (31. März 2014)

*AW: Chip.de Forum gehackt, womöglich 2,5 Millionen Nutzerdaten kopiert*

Kaspersky mag ein guter Virenscanner sein, aber wenn man einige Aussagen von Herrn Kasperski hört, sollte man sich zweimal überlegen, ob man diese Firma unterstützen möchte.

https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jewgeni_Walentinowitsch_Kasperski#Politische_Positionen

Ein paar Auszüge:
"Weiterhin äußert Kasperski seine Bewunderung für die politischen Systeme  in Singapur und China, die besonders effektiv seien und meint, er könne  keinen Unterschied zwischen dem Ein-Parteien-System der Sowjetunion,  die er als Kind für ein glückliches und gerechtes Land gehalten habe,  und dem "Zwei-Parteien"-System der USA erkennen."

" "Wir kooperieren nicht nur mit dem FSB (dem russischen  Inlandsnachrichtendienst) sondern auch mit den Amerikanern und den  Brasilianern und mit einer Reihe von Europäischen Agenturen in  Sicherheitsfragen und Cyberkriminalität. Bei uns gibt es eine  Expertengruppe, die Codes besser knacken kann als irgendwer sonst auf  der Welt, vielleicht nach dem FBI. ... " "

Dann lieber F-Secure aus Finnland (erreicht ebenfalls 6/6 Punkte bei der Erkennungsleistung auf av-test.org)...

F-Secure im Interview: "Wir erkennen Staatstrojaner und wollen das nicht ändern" - Golem.de
F-Secure im Interview: "Microsofts größter Kunde ist auch sein schlimmster Feind" - Golem.de


----------



## Sepulzera (31. März 2014)

*AW: Chip.de Forum gehackt, womöglich 2,5 Millionen Nutzerdaten kopiert*

Hat mich immerhin motiviert, mal wieder (was ich auch schon laaaaange plante) meine Passwörter zu ändern


----------



## Octabus (31. März 2014)

*AW: Chip.de Forum gehackt, womöglich 2,5 Millionen Nutzerdaten kopiert*



Trefoil80 schrieb:


> Kaspersky mag ein guter Virenscanner sein, aber wenn man einige Aussagen von Herrn Kasperski hört, sollte man sich zweimal überlegen, ob man diese Firma unterstützen möchte.


Danke für die Informationen!

Hatte es früher einige Zeit lang und nach deinem Post wird mir etwas reumütig. Hätte es bei diesem Wissen wohl nicht gekauft, aber das wichtigste Wissen erfasst einen leider oft zu spät.


----------



## Disneyfreund (31. März 2014)

*AW: Chip.de Forum gehackt, womöglich 2,5 Millionen Nutzerdaten kopiert*

Zum Glück habe ich mich nicht bei Chip regestriert sondern hier 
Bin schon seit ner Zeit Abo Leser und nun wollte ich mich hier mal regestrieren.

Scheint ja ganz nettes Forum zu sein.


----------

